# 1917 Schwinn Excelsior Motorbike



## oddball (Feb 2, 2022)

Can anyone inform me the Excelsior tank script size (width & height) and color (silver? white?) on the teens Schwinn motorbike?


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 4, 2022)

Just my opinion….transfers seem to be that flat silver metallic with some sort of color outline. I don’t know for sure, but silver is a safe bet.


----------



## oddball (Feb 4, 2022)

My guess early Excelsior script was a silver foil, but that's just a guess. At this point the size is more needed, and my guess on that is around 6".
Any examples out there!!


----------



## gkeep (Feb 4, 2022)

Could you scale up the image/artwork of the tank to actual size and base the size of the lettering on that? You'd really just need to do the toolbox tank door and take measurements from there. (I think, no artist here for sure) 

Heres a 1915 on Worthpoint. Maybe someone knows who currently owns this bike?




The font in the graphic looks like a script like the decals for sale on ebay, are these for the later 30s ballooners?


----------



## chitown (Feb 4, 2022)

1915 Excelsior Boys Moto Bike - Picture #4 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1915 Excelsior Boys Moto Bike - Picture #4



					www.nostalgic.net
				




Dave's sight has a shot of the same teens schwinn showing faint script. I'd say silver is a good choice.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 4, 2022)

chitown said:


> This is a Michigan City Excelsior ⬆️
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooops, ignorant as charged!  Thanks for correcting. I thought I had seen a reference that Schwinn bought our Excelsior in 1912 so just assumed if this was 1915 it would be Schwinn. Of course, no idea if it really is 1915 as it didn't have the qualifier of my generation, "as seen on TV!"🤣

But wait, on third or fourth look doesn't the head badge say Mfd. By Arnold Schwinn Chicago...


----------



## chitown (Feb 4, 2022)

gkeep said:


> But wait, on third or fourth look doesn't the head badge say Mfd. By Arnold Schwinn Chicago...



The Schwinn ones are the "X" badges. 
Michigan City Excelsiors have a large "E" on the badge script... except for one year. 

So the worthpoint/Daves Vintage bike you posted is a Schwinn, but the olive drab with gold text one is a different bike, Michigan City Excelsior.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 4, 2022)

The 1916 Motor Cycle Illustrated only states that color combinations have been carefully selected.
https://books.google.com/books?id=uvk_AQAAMAAJ&pg=RA24-PA48&lpg=RA24-PA48
The bottom right picture title suggesting model 1710 was World Autocycle might have been in error; (1730?).


----------



## gkeep (Feb 4, 2022)

chitown said:


> The Schwinn ones are the "X" badges.
> Michigan City Excelsiors have a large "E" on the badge script... except for one year.
> 
> So the worthpoint/Daves Vintage bike you posted is a Schwinn, but the olive drab with gold text one is a different bike, Michigan City Excelsior.



Ha, old age is hell. I thought I'd deleted the Michigan Excelsior photo before I posted. Duh! 🤪


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 4, 2022)

For a beautiful water transfer, talk to @Gus ! He may even have this one!


----------



## KeatingWheelCo (Feb 5, 2022)

oddball said:


> Can anyone inform me the Excelsior tank script size (width & height) and color (silver? white?) on the teens Schwinn motorbike?
> View attachment 1562632



Is this what your looking for? Tank decal is 7" long, letters, 1" high.. In sliver with black outline on each letter!! Hope this helps!! BPK!!


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 5, 2022)

Would the decal on the down tube be the same size as on the tank, or would they have made 2 different decals. Mine looks gold but maybe started life silver and 100 years of grime made it look gold. The bike in post #4 is the same as mine but I was told mine is a late 20s , early 30s.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 5, 2022)

KeatingWheelCo said:


> Is this what your looking for? Tank decal is 7" long, letters, 1" high.. In sliver with black outline on each letter!! Hope this helps!! BPK!!
> 
> View attachment 1564094
> 
> ...



Stunning bicycle!  Can we please see a serial number on this bike Brian to add to the Schwinn registry.  It is wild this has the identical paint to my two Michigan City Excelsiors.  It also has a Michigan City fork.  Do you think someone may have changed the badge at some point?  The fender decals are amazing.


----------



## KeatingWheelCo (Feb 5, 2022)

Change the badge? Hells bells, who knows, but I highly dough it! I'm no expert--she is a surviver!!  Here is a pic of that serial #, u can just make it out!! Thanks, BPK!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks Brian.  I need to check mine when i get home.  I think one of mine starts with an A.


----------



## oddball (Feb 5, 2022)

Thank you  everyone for  responding
Cliff


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 5, 2022)

The olive “_Excelsior_-_Henderson_” also appears to have a later (~1930’s) Sears Elgin chain ring sprocket; so perhaps a Michigan City Excelsior with some changes.

I believe that the Sears Elgin frames with the “A” serial number prefixes might have had the bottle cap or button badge fastener hole?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 7, 2022)

KeatingWheelCo said:


> Change the badge? Hells bells, who knows, but I highly dough it! I'm no expert--she is a surviver!!  Here is a pic of that serial #, u can just make it out!! Thanks, BPK!!
> 
> View attachment 1564228



Here is the serial number on one of mine; the other doesn’t have the A prefix.


----------

